# What are some good supps for vascularity if any?



## once was fat (Mar 10, 2004)

Just what the title says.  What are some good supplements for vascularity?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

arginine (sp?)

Cayenne

Assuming you are already pretty lean


----------



## Akateros (Mar 10, 2004)

I've heard of some who get good, if not terribly lasting, results with niacin (enough to get the "flush"). Again, need to be stripped lean to start with.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 10, 2004)

I've noticed a big diference in vascularity using L-Arginine, and thats with 18% BF! I used 3-5g 2x's/day. The results were very noticeable after a week or so.


----------



## neanderthal (Mar 10, 2004)

i know potassium will help kick out  subcutaneous fluids making you look harder and more vascular


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 10, 2004)

tren  But seroiusly, Ive seen some nice vascularity from 1-t.


----------



## mickclev (Mar 10, 2004)

Vascularity seems to be BF%  and genetic related. I've read the NO2 (arginine) pros and cons. I've read  about niacin. I've read about glycerin. I've read about " blood volume training" technique. I'm convinced most, if not all of it, is just B.S.  The only thing that will really alter what mother nature gave you (assuming your BF % is low) is steroids. Period.  Once you've got vascularity because of AAS, I'm sure niacin and glycerin will make the veins pop-out more, but you've got to have veins  first.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mickclev *_
> Vascularity seems to be BF%  and genetic related. I've read the NO2 (arginine) pros and cons. I've read  about niacin. I've read about glycerin. I've read about " blood volume training" technique. I'm convinced most, if not all of it, is just B.S.* The only thing that will really alter what mother nature gave you (assuming your BF % is low) is steroids. Period.*    Once you've got vascularity because of AAS, I'm sure niacin and glycerin will make the veins pop-out more, but you've got to have veins  first.



Mickclev....
Take a look at my previous post. 
I am 6'0" 230 pounds with18% BF and have become noticeably more vascular using L-Arginine. And I maintain that with the small amount of Argingine in my ON Whey and Animal Pak. There are things out there besides AAS that work. 18% BF is NOT low.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

I would say about 95 percent of every person Ive known that has tried NO2 says its complete garbage. I tried it was well, and have to agree.  I truly believe the other 5 percent is using something else in their supplement plans that is giving the vascularity, but I could be wrong, to each his own


----------



## etoussier (Mar 10, 2004)

Injectible growth hormone is your best bet...  That is what growth hormone is known to do, first... it builds up your circulatory system...  you will know it is working because your skin will get well hydrated, which is proof that blood is reaching it through the improved circulatory system.

Something else you could use is piracetam, which dilates the circulatory system, which allows blood to flow more freely... 

You could also try EDTA chelation therapy, which cleans out your circulatory system... and... 

You should try hyperbaric oxygen therapy, which will help repair the nervous system... which helps keep the circulatory system well... 

Also, take vitamins A , C, and E... which are anti-free radicals... and also vitamin B, which is good for the nervous system... and 
also try other supplements, such as carnosine, acetyl l carnitine, coenzyme Q-10, etc... You can learn more about all these at Life Extension Foundation's website...


----------



## biggmike777 (Mar 10, 2004)

I like Vanadyl Sulfate for vascularity. It is no miracle substance but I have noticed a decent increase in vascularity over the past two months that I have been using it.


----------



## mickclev (Mar 11, 2004)

Reply to Royal One. I'm assuming your point is that your BF% is higher than what one would expect for noticeable vascularity. My comments included that other factors primarily genetics could play a part in vascularity.  It is also possible that you have high blood pressure or smoke. Everyone is definitely different. Many factors could be at play here.  If an amino acid works for you, that's great! There are certain bb'ers who look like walking anatomy charts and I'm sure they aren't about to spill the beans on the secret to their amazing vascularity.  All I do know is that you shouldn't believe it is do to drinking protein drink"XYZ" or taking mega-vitamins for gorilla's. The supplement market is with very few exceptions designed to separate you from your money.  The only 'things' that really and truly work are AAS, careful dieting , manipulation of water using diuretics, lots of cardio and possibly the addition of  some thermogenesis like ephedra stack (ECA) or clen and cytomel (or more extreme drugs to raise body temperature and reduce fat). Incidentally, I've read that in the earlier days of bb'ing that bb'ers use to wrap themselves in many layers of clothing to raise body temperature to  bring -out vascularity prior to competition. If you took offense at anything I said, I apologize nothing was directed at you. I was merely trying to address the original post regarding supplements and vascularity and expressing MY personal opinions. They are just that, my personal opinions, and not necessarily scientific fact carved in stone but based on my experiences and readings.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 12, 2004)

I was told by a neighbor friend of mine who competed in bodybuilding that the key role in getting vascular is diet, diet and diet.  You have to drop your bodyfat below 8% for males in order to start seeing substantial vascularity.  Now, he said the bigger the muscles get and the tighter the skin gets, the freakier the veins will look. Makes sense to me.  When you see many bodybuilders, their skin is tight and muscles hard.  This pushes the veins forward to the surface.  I work in the medical field and in order to get veins to come to the surface in order for us to see it, we pull the skin taught and slap the arm a few times.  Now, if a person has an extreme amount of bodyfat, then no you may feel the veins but not see them.  Most veins are deep anyway.  The idea is to get them to the surface and when the muscle pushes upward and the fat is reduced between muscle and skin, you WILL see veins.  Just takes time and a dedicated work to get to that point.  But never give up...it will happen!


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 12, 2004)

Mickclev, you are correct in your assumption regarding BF%. You are also right about genetics playing a huge role in one's appearance. However to say that 





> All I do know is that you shouldn't believe it is do to drinking protein drink"XYZ" or taking mega-vitamins for gorilla's. The supplement market is with very few exceptions designed to separate you from your money. The only 'things' that really and truly work are AAS, careful dieting ,....


  is more than a statement of opinion and is flat out wrong. Because you may not respond to many of the products on the market does not mean they don't work.  

I was not offended by your statement and I hope you were not offended by mine. Keep in mind there are a lot of people who read these messages but never post, I used to be one of them. If we are not careful when expressing our opinion, we only make it harder for those here trying to learn. For you Arginine doesn't do anything, for me, it was worth $4 at Wal-Mart to find out. BTW when I started taking L-Arginine, it was to see it's affects on the release of GH, and increase in LBM. The vascularity I developed was just an added bonus.


----------



## the_kaptain (May 11, 2009)

*nitrix rules for vascularity*

I have tried Nitrix stack (nitrix,cellmass,and no-x), the green bulge stack as well as the super pump stack... Nitrix is the best product out there... obvious what you put in is what you get out of it... you absolutely MUST drink at LEAST 2 gallons of water a day to get the most out of it... much like any of the stacks now a days. Along with a good multivitamin.. I used to take animal pak but you can taste that shit hours after you take it... during your whole workout.. and even after you drown it in water and shakes... it's BRUTAL.. I've found a really good multivitamin to be the active multivitamin made by progressive to be good.. just because you work out doesn't mean you can eat anything and it will make you look good and healthy. people tend to get a lil happy on creatine because it makes you look bigger... but i've noticed the most gains when working my ass of 3-4 days a week (im a hard gainer) and eating some quality food before and after the workout and pretty much for the whole stack. creatine is no reason to eat anything, it must be a reason to eat right and only then will you get the most vascularity. 

eat healthy, train hard, eat a multi, sleep proper and F*&% steroids.


----------

